# Fisher Plow - Chain Adjustment?



## TONY615 (Nov 16, 2003)

JUST GOT MY NEW 8'HD TOGETHER AND WAS WONDERING WHAT THE BEST WAY TO ADJUST THE CHAIN IS. SEEMS WAY TO LONG THAN WHATS NEEDED. ANY INFO WOULD BE GREAT. THANKS


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Check in the Headgear installation manual you should have recieved with the plow,goto the final adjusment sectiom and it will walk you thru the process,there is ALOT of extra chain with the new MM2's,we end up cutting some off cause there's no were to put it,so to partially answer your question,no,you won't use the entire chain.


----------



## TONY615 (Nov 16, 2003)

thanks for the info. much appricated


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

The extra slack will come in handy if you are plowing a driveway or road that has an incline.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LB Landscaping _
> *The extra slack will come in handy if you are plowing a driveway or road that has an incline. *


Without a doubt,but we are talking almost 2 1/2' of excess chain here,we leave about a dozen extra links once it's adjusted,just in case but you will probably never even use those.


----------



## bastalker (Feb 26, 2003)

Arc, I have the same set up...Just dropped the plow all the way down an gave it about 4-5 links of slack. I have a bunch of drives that have inclines an dips. I try an get as much slack as I can, and still have room under the blade when I pick it up


----------



## Brian Simmons (Mar 13, 2002)

If adjusted correctly the a-frame should be tight against the headgear when the blade is all the way up. this prevents the blade from rocking and hopping all over. When the blade is dropped there should be about 2-4" of cylinder exposed for the dips you may encounter. We give all the extra chain as every vehicle is different in height. Some people like a lot of blade float when it is on the ground. Unfortunately there may be a couple of vehicles out there where both of these criteria cannot be met.


----------



## Bigcee (Sep 27, 2001)

Can't comment on lift chain adjustment as mine was dealer installed and works fine on 98 GMC. Do have a question about the carry Chain on my MM. Every once in a while the chain gets in between the pivot point and stops the plow from angeling left have to angle right lower blade and pivot left. any one else have this problem?


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Bigcee,very common,try a bunjy cord on the chain and strap it to the jack leg or a suitable location,not to tight because when the blade "dips" the bunjy will stretch,but this will keep it away from the A-frame and angling blade.


----------

